# Fuji apple recipe ideas



## mcgeerj35

Hi guys I just dont know what to do with this flavour any ideas??

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

https://alltheflavors.com/flavors/flavourart-fuji

There are 16 pages of recipes that use Fuji, should be something in there that tickles your fancy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## mcgeerj35

RichJB said:


> https://alltheflavors.com/flavors/flavourart-fuji
> 
> There are 16 pages of recipes that use Fuji, should be something in there that tickles your fancy.


thanks for being my hero buddy im rather bored at work and I need ideas lol

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## moonunit

Try Apple Buttah, think it was from DIY or DIE mixing comp. it is brilliant!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcgeerj35

moonunit said:


> Try Apple Buttah, think it was from DIY or DIE mixing comp. it is brilliant!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will check it out bud thanks 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

You can try this one i created. Currently my most popular one.
I added 0.5% TFA Sweet and tart to mine. 
It is my version of the apple candy lollipop.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mcgeerj35

KZOR said:


> You can try this one i created. Currently my most popular one.
> I added 0.5% TFA Sweet and tart to mine.
> It is my version of the apple candy lollipop.
> 
> View attachment 93807


Hmmmm looks good I will have to go do some shopping there lol but definitely gonna try it 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

A extremely simple yet tasty FA Fuji Apple recipe:

FA Fuji 4%
Add Nic and PG\VG

Simply an awesome Apple juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mcgeerj35

Greyz said:


> A extremely simple yet tasty FA Fuji Apple recipe:
> 
> FA Fuji 4%
> Add Nic and PG\VG
> 
> Simply an awesome Apple juice


My steeping cabinet grows by the minute

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz

mcgeerj35 said:


> My steeping cabinet grows by the minute
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk



Sorry but not really

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mcgeerj35

Haha but it does cause now I have to try that mix aswell ive mixed quite a few tonight im happy but not about the wait

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

mcgeerj35 said:


> Haha but it does cause now I have to try that mix aswell ive mixed quite a few tonight im happy but not about the wait
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk



I only give it about 2 or 3 days to steep, it's actually good after a good shake but if you give it a few days the Apple smoothens out nicely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mcgeerj35

Thanks for this buddy thumbs up

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

